# Eureka Springs, Ar Railfan day from November



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Just getting around to posting some pictures I took while walking around the Eureka Springs and North Arkansas Railroad back in November. It's just a small excursion railroad in Eureka Springs, Arkansas. They had some neat older engines and cars.










































Track checking car...


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

THATS COOL!!!! I want the caboose!!!


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow great photos, looks like a cool place.


----------

